# breeding space question??



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

OK I'm trying to make my loft better by make some breeding box or space 

do ya think 10inch by 10inch by 10inch is ok? or is it too small


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I would say to small but that all depends on what you you're trying to acomplish and what breed you raise.

Are you planning on locking them in or have an open loft?

Walter


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really small. Even in a 12X12 box, they can barely turn around. I wouldn't go any smalller than 15 X15. And that isn't very roomy when both birds are in there. Add babies to that and it's kinda cramped. !0 X10 would be no room for adults plus 2 babies. When they are a month old and still in the nest, that's like 4 birds. If you can't fit larger than that in your space, than I think it is too small to be breeding.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Please visit my public profile and go to my album there are pictures there of my breeding loft, the nest boxes are 16" X 24" X 16". I think a typical nest box should be 16" X 32" X 16" that way if you use those nest front you can lock up a nest that is not being use.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The new nest boxes which I have are 2ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft. I still use the old boxes which are 1ft x 1.5ft x 1.5 ft.

I don't lock the nest box doors unless there is a specific need for that, so my pigeons have free access to the open space round the clock


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

My box perches are wider and taller than that!

Way too small for nest boxes....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well they go in that box only to incubate and feed the chicks, it serves the purpose and they are out 24 x 7, haven't felt them complain yet


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i know but i dont have tat much room to work with....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Well they go in that box only to incubate and feed the chicks, it serves the purpose and they are out 24 x 7, haven't felt them complain yet


Sorry Sreesh, that comment was for Blongboy's dimensions....lol


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how about if the wt is 14 ...?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

blongboy said:


> i know but i dont have tat much room to work with....


These are just suggestions and how we feel about the comfort of our birds. Sometimes you have to work with what you've got! How much room are you working with and how many are you trying to fit in it?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

the wt would be 42inch long and the high would be 4 feet and the depth can only be 10 -11 inch cause it dont fit the door way

i'm trying to fit 3pair at the most due to the pair i have lost my two new black, i only have my black saddle and my main breeder

i'm trying to make this because if i dont the pair that lay on the floor will control the whole floor ...there fore the other bird would be scare to feed

give me your thought and suggestion


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

blongboy said:


> OK I'm trying to make my loft better by make some breeding box or space
> 
> do ya think 10inch by 10inch by 10inch is ok? or is it too small


I USE MILK CRATES WORKS FOR ME


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

calmcool410 said:


> I USE MILK CRATES WORKS FOR ME


i know but i cant find any!! where did you get yours? 
office max one are too big and the hole are also big


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

blongboy said:


> OK I'm trying to make my loft better by make some breeding box or space
> 
> do ya think 10inch by 10inch by 10inch is ok? or is it too small


GO TO 7/11,,, HIGHS,,, ANYSTORE,,,,NOT ANY,,,, BUT U NO,,,,ASK AROUND..I GUESS......U MIGHT BE WAY IN THE WOODS......


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

calmcool410 said:


> GO TO 7/11,,, HIGHS,,, ANYSTORE,,,,NOT ANY,,,, BUT U NO,,,,ASK AROUND..I GUESS......U MIGHT BE WAY IN THE WOODS......


lol ... i already bought my wood hahaha 42$worth of wood hahaha


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so would 10X10 be ok if all i need is for them to feed the young or nest? that all i want i would make more perch on my day off


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I know we mention that a prefered nest box is 16" X 32" X 16" but if you don't have a space then you can provide whatever size you can accomodate your birds. The reason alot of us prefer to height to to be 16" is because it gives the pair room specially when the cock want to thread the hen, they have enough space and you can guarantee who is the father of the young birds. I don't know if you notice that sometimes when a pair is about to do it that the cocks always gets bothered by other cocks. So do what you can for the birds and maybe later you can build another loft where you can provide them bigger nest boxes. Also remember pigeon are good producer so plan accordingly or you will end up alot of birds then disease will visit your loft, remember don't over crowd your loft.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> I know we mention that a prefered nest box is 16" X 32" X 16" but if you don't have a space then you can provide whatever size you can accomodate your birds. The reason alot of us prefer to height to to be 16" is because it gives the pair room specially when the cock want to thread the hen, they have enough space and you can guarantee who is the father of the young birds. I don't know if you notice that sometimes when a pair is about to do it that the cocks always gets bothered by other cocks. So do what you can for the birds and maybe later you can build another loft where you can provide them bigger nest boxes. Also remember pigeon are good producer so plan accordingly or you will end up alot of birds then disease will visit your loft, remember don't over crowd your loft.


thank you ...my homer breed and mate out side the loft ... i let one pair go out at a time to mate


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No way you can make the door larger so that you could get larger boxes in?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can always try it...but after you have tried to breed pigeons with a 10 x 10 nest box, you will see why it ain't so great.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> No way you can make the door larger so that you could get larger boxes in?


i'll make piece by piece


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> you can always try it...but after you have tried to breed pigeons with a 10 x 10 nest box, you will see why it ain't so great.


but it might be better than on the floor


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> but it might be better than on the floor


yes, better than the floor, IF your not going to let them hatch and using fake eggs.

you need to remember, you have to have room for a nest bowl (that can be already 10 inches at the base), nesting material, a feed crock with feed in it, two growing squabs(they get big quick) and two adult homers, now think of all that in a 10 inch box........ they need room to feed possibley two squabs that will be insistant and as big as your hand before too long, they are in there for almost a month sometimes longer, also at some point the hen will look for another spot to lay while he is still feeding them...where will she go?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> yes, better than the floor, IF your not going to let them hatch and using fake eggs.
> 
> then the hen will look for another spot to lay while he is still feeding them...where will she go?


I think she'll be looking for another spot long before that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*my new 10x10 ...not as bad as i thought*



this would be the first thing i ever built by myself..yea i feel great looking at it !


the other side


the top is bigger cause i got lazy! and ran out of wood


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my saddle love it already!


the bottom i think if i get more homers they'll nest down there so i'm ganna cover it up with chicken wire 


my 2010 baby are out and fly already!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a good job man, congrats on the new loft


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Thats a good job man, congrats on the new loft


thank you


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that 2x4? wire open to the outside? I'm just concerned for you because I know first hand how devastating it is when critters get into your loft and pile your birds up. just something to think about.

Walter


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Covenant Loft said:


> Is that 2x4? wire open to the outside? I'm just concerned for you because I know first hand how devastating it is when critters get into your loft and pile your birds up. just something to think about.
> 
> Walter


i know i just bought some smaller wire today i'll fix it when i have time 

thank you 4 caring


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Your welcome, by the way those two yougsters on the roof are some pretty nice looking saddles. do you show them?

Walter


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Covenant Loft said:


> Your welcome, by the way those two yougsters on the roof are some pretty nice looking saddles. do you show them?
> 
> Walter


naw ...just for mee


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I think she'll be looking for another spot long before that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well of course.... that is alot of exclamation marks..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well, I hope it does work for you... nothing like family togetherness!!!... lol...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blongboy said:


> OK I'm trying to make my loft better by make some breeding box or space
> 
> do ya think 10inch by 10inch by 10inch is ok? or is it too small


IMHO, it is too small. I would suggest nest boxes large enough for two nest bowls and some room between them. Breeding pairs will be setting on eggs and feeding a pair at the same time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well even if it weren't large enough for two bowls, It should at least be large enough for the babies to be able to walk around, and for the parents and babies to be able to be in there at the same time. In putting them in something that small, you really aren't taking care of the needs of your birds. You may want to breed them, but in that case, then you need to build something large enough in which to do that. The boxes need to be at least 15 or 16 inches square. If all you can give them is a 10 inch square box, then maybe you shouldn't be breeding. Think of your birds..................not what you want. Taking care of their needs and requirements will give you healthier and happier birds, and a good outcome. Cramming them in a too small space for their requirements will never work, and is not fair to them. If you could put this loft together, then you can work on it to give them more room. These are living creatures.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

blongboy said:


> naw ...just for mee


*Hi blongboy, If you are into saddles you might like to take a look at this saddle homer web site http://www.saddlehomersusa.com take a look youi will like what you see.* GEORGE


----------

